# Lina Comes To The Rescue Again!!!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I was notified by AMA that this 2-year-old female only had a couple days, before euthanization.
She seems to have biten, her previous owner, and afraid of other doggies.

I asked Lina if she would go to the shelter, and check it out. She did. She said she's a doll.
I spoke with the behaviorist, and she's confident this little girl was in the wrong home.
She is fearful of other dogs, so we'll see. I do have an area for her. 

She is only 2-years-old. Bless her heart, something went terribly wrong. I pray we can make it right.

Check her out. Lina sent this pic on her cell. Bless your heart, Lina!!

And yes, thank God she does not require a cast ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl! Thanks, Lina and Deb. :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, she is just precious!!! Look at those big eyes, they are so expressive~~Thank you Lina and thank you Deb for caring so much!!!!

PS....I just saw that about the cast!! Lina, is she making fun of you????


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! Look at little Sugar!! 

Lina, this is the best pic yet!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She looks pretty cute. Thanks again to Lina and Deb. Hope things work out for her.

Tina


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG...Lina, bless that beautiful loving heart of yours :wub: :wub: :wub: The love you have for these babies, is so precious...THANK YOU.

Deb, your amazing...again, and again.

I just cant' keep up with you two...Malty Angels 

Thank you so much for all you do.

Sugar...is a sweety :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so beautiful! I would even want her. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

EEEGADS IS SHE GORGEOUS!!! I so wish people could read these posts BEFORE going out and buying the wrong puppy for their family! It just makes me so mad!!! :smmadder: Then these poor innocent fluffs have to pay for it. It's just wrong. And sorry, but when newbies come on and tell us their family situation which has every indication of NOT being right for a toy breed, and how they are wanting a Maltese or another toy breed or they already have one and are having issues and are wanting to get another one....well I don't think I can keep my mouth shut any longer. I'll be kind, but I'll be direct. Someone has to speak up for these innocent victims.

Give Sugar some 'suga' from me will you please? :smootch:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is adorable. I wonder what the owners did to her that she bit. :bysmilie:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

A beautiful, sweet little face. Thanks Lina and bless your heart for giving this little girl a chance for life not death.
I just can not imagine putting her down. Makes me sick.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one cute little girl!! I'm so glad you guys are making it possible for her to have another chance. She's such a doll!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 21 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731476


> She is only 2-years-old. Bless her heart, something went terribly wrong. I pray we can make it right.[/B]


Deb,

I have no doubt this is a excuse made by some clueless moron (and I'm in a good mood) and that she will do wonderfully in your place.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh. my. GOD. she is PRECIOUS. i am so in love with her eyes. :wub: :wub: i hope she finds a home soon with all the proper servants she needs  (i'm sure LBB would "see" to her every need!)


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731511


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 21 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731476





> She is only 2-years-old. Bless her heart, something went terribly wrong. I pray we can make it right.[/B]


Deb,

I have no doubt this is a excuse made by some clueless moron (and I'm in a good mood) and that she will do wonderfully in your place.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, I never thought of it that way, that someone would actually lie about a dog biting! But I bet you are right!!!! Does the owner benefit in any way by making such a statement (forgive me, I am new to all of this)
After looking at that second picture, I DO NOT believe that precious little soul would 'on purpose' bite anyone- she won my heart.
Terri


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

She is darling. :wub: She just needs the right match up.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Sugar has a fitting name!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Feb 21 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731525


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 21 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731511





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 21 2009, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731476





> She is only 2-years-old. Bless her heart, something went terribly wrong. I pray we can make it right.[/B]


Deb,

I have no doubt this is a excuse made by some clueless moron (and I'm in a good mood) and that she will do wonderfully in your place.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Wow, I never thought of it that way, that someone would actually lie about a dog biting! But I bet you are right!!!! Does the owner benefit in any way by making such a statement (forgive me, I am new to all of this)
After looking at that second picture, I DO NOT believe that precious little soul would 'on purpose' bite anyone- she won my heart.
Terri
[/B][/QUOTE]


My response was a bit over the top but I am a bit over overwhelmed at the number of dogs coming into rescue now. As far as excuses, owners will say almost anything to make excuses to you or for themselves. Here was another excuse I got a couple weeks ago: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=42721

Kassie is a 3.5 year old doll and is a perfect little lady and is potty trained. I understand people losing their jobs or their homes and I really feel for those in such situations. Some of the other reasons such as the one I got... I am not so sure about.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She may have been tormented by kids or another aggressive dog causing her fear.
I bet she pulls out of it at Deb's...whatever the case.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww she is such a baby doll!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:aktion033: I'm so glad this sweet little girl has been saved. Thank you Lina & Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl Sugar is. :wub: I know she will do nothing but thrive in your home Deb. Bless you and Lina.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!!! What a doll-baby.

Upon arrival, I put her on the other side of the stairs, so she wouldn't be overwhelmed.

Wow, didn't take her long. She was not overwhelmed at all. She is running all over the house.
She is playing with Winter ~ LOL

Lina, and her daughter, couldn't stay long, but did visit with her little "cast boy", or should we
say, "cast OFF" ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Oliver was so happy to see Lina, and she him. Winter was equally excited to see his buddy, as well
as LBB. Thanks Lina. You are so awesome. What you did, today for Sugar, was above and beyond.
This little angel only had two days left. I can't imagine. She's a good girl. And a snuggle butt, at that. :wub: 

Thanks Girlfriend!!! You, and your daughter ROCK!!! :rockon: 

And Brit, yes, she does remind me of Winter. He was terribly tormented by small children. 

We were told she is terrible on a leash, while other dogs are around. I'll take her out in the morning,
and see how it goes. She will be on a "tight" lead, so won't be a problem, as all my neighbors walk their doggies,
and know me. They also keep theirs on a tight lead. I'm curious as to how it goes.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Sugar :wub: is adorable, and I'll be she's just as sweet as...well, sugar! Once again. :ThankYou: Lina and Deb!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

She is adorable and you all are wonderful for what you are doing!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wouldn't it be cool if dogs could talk........  

I'm so happy for Sugar - you guys are literally "life savers" :aktion033: I applaud you both.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Aww what a pretty girl! To the rescue again....you all are the best!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a little beauty. Thank you Lina and Deb for again coming to the rescue.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, I'm just now seeing this!!! Oh, Deb, I'm so happy she is with you. She is a little doll.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 21 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731668


> Ohhh, gosh, I'm just now seeing this!!! Oh, Deb, I'm so happy she is with you. She is a little doll.[/B]



Oh yes, Sher. This just happened overnite. I spoke with Lina last night, and she took care of
everything. By this afternoon, little Sugar was here, and making herself at home. This would not have
been possible without Lina. I'm thinkin' Sugar owes her a cocktail, or two, hmmmmm :wine: 

So my favorite pic, of all time, is the second one. 

Yep, it's Sugar "Busting Out" of the Shelter ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

She did escape, but after meeting LBB, she wants to go back ~ :smrofl:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG what a little doll!! and hmmmmmm guess she got over 'fear' of other doggies pretty quickly eh?? ( sounds that it's a 'crock'.. and maybe the biting is as well!!

I know with Naddie, she had been adopted but returned before we got her.... reason for return? she was 'aggressive' to their other dog! oh yeah right!! ... (she loves other dogs and doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body! If only owners would be responsible and be honest! Look how many might have passed her over because of her 'aggressiveness' ... ee gad don't get me started!!!!!!!! 
Of course I'm glad they did return her!!!! .....my gain !!!! 

Sugar :wub: is so darned cute.. what a face!!

Thank you so much Lina!!!!!! and Thank you soo much Deb!! you two make a great team!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 21 2009, 10:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731673


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Feb 21 2009, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731668





> Ohhh, gosh, I'm just now seeing this!!! Oh, Deb, I'm so happy she is with you. She is a little doll.[/B]



Oh yes, Sher. This just happened overnite. I spoke with Lina last night, and she took care of
everything. By this afternoon, little Sugar was here, and making herself at home. This would not have
been possible without Lina. I'm thinkin' Sugar owes her a cocktail, or two, hmmmmm :wine: 

So my favorite pic, of all time, is the second one. 

Yep, it's Sugar "Busting Out" of the Shelter ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

She did escape, but after meeting LBB, she wants to go back ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

She's so darn cute! I really think she looks like Bonnie (boy, between Sugar and Diamond, Bonnie might get a complex :brownbag: )


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

God bless you Rescue Angels. Prayers that Sugar gets a new start and a great forever home.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is adorable! :wub: Hope she finds a home in no time :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What a precious little girl. Thankfully, she's in a safe loving place now.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ha !!!!!!!!!! Gotchya all this time .. not even a chance to ask "IS SHE THERE YET ??"

When Deb asked me to go evaluate Sugar at the Irvine Shelter, I showed up with my daughter, I must say they had a lovely park like setting - the behaviourist went and got her while we on a bench under a tree ..

Out comes Sweet Sugar, squirming to get out of the ladies arms.

She was walked a bit - saw another dog being walked on a leash also, stopped to look at it inquisitively, tried to go towards the dog, but I started the sweet talk and she forgot the other dog.

I gave her hugs and kisses, she is adorable and really loves being on the lap ... the behaviourist told me she is great if you poke her, check her teeth, ears ect .. just when she sees another dog on a leash she goes ballistic and will bite to get away from you to the other dog.

I walked her on a leash and we came across another dog, Sugar didn't do anything, of course wanted to go a bit closer which I let .. (I'm brave) ... NOTHING ... the behaviourist said "Well, she didn't make eye contact with the dog" .. I did this with another dog, she tried to get closer to the dog but I turned her away and started running with her in another direction - she forgot about the other dog.

Within 15 minutes, I signed those papers after talking to Deb and got her out of there ..

She was great on the drive to Deb's (20 mins) ... she stood on my daughter's lap all the time staring down at the floor .. finally got tired and sat down. Lots of kisses ..

Got to Casa Del Caca ....ohhhh what a happy bunch they are, all wanted to be loved on ... one by one they all got patted and hugged ... Billy was so excited he was going in circles, I picked him up and he was all happy.
Joplin sat there looking at the new "inmate" rolling her eyes ... Frankie is so beautiful. 

Then little man Winter was hovering around my legs, I barely recognised him, I picked him up and he gave me a sweet kiss - he is really adorable .. Even Big Butt Henry got a pat or two.

Then my beautiful boy Oliver was bought downstairs - OMG - he is soooooooooo cute - he was excited and actually laughing with a big smile - lots of kisses fr om Oliver and his cone .. he's doing great and is trying to put pressure on his little foot .. awwwwww

Miss Sugar was great at the house, so excited she was running up and down the stairs, didn't even try to fight with anyone ..

So this story will continue I am sure ....

Thanks Deb for saving this little girl, they told me several times that she was being put to sleep on Monday .. 
I "Jail Breaked" that girl out of there so fast, I hope she behaves for all concerned.

Apparently, she also did try to bit the behaviourist as well as two prior owners, she was bought to the shelter, adopted then bought back again because of this probleml. Hmmmmmmmmmmm ???


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

She looks so sweet! Thanks ladies for your kindness to these adorable fluffs! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Sugar, you have a very sweet, sweet face! I think you have been misunderstood. I'm sure you will be just fine around your new housemates.  

You've saved another fluffbutt!!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Lina,
You're such a good friend!
xoxox


Deb,
Sugar is adorable, so pretty. She does look like Bonnie Marie! I love the get me outta here picture. Maybe she only bites men. Was the behaviorist a guy? Do you know anything about the previous owners? A little TLC from Casa del Caca and Sugar will be good as new!
xoxoxoxo
Love,
Elizabeth Taylor and the original Sugar


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ This little one has me puzzled. She is the BEST little girl EVER.

She is having the time of her life. I'm not seeing a problem. Not one problem.
She's a joy. She snuggled with me all night, went on the pad this morning, and has
been playing with the rest of the gang for hours. She's all over the place. She loves
playing with toys, and enjoys grabbing one, and running to another to chase her for the toy ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I walked her this morning. We ran into a few dogs (smaller breeds) and she didn't give a crap.
She was fine. So the Jack Russel (from heck) walks on by, and starts barking his head off, wanting
to rip her head off. JR is on a very tight lead, and in training. Since Sugar is known to bite, after 
being picked up, from this type of situation, I thought, "what the heck", I'll scoop her up, see if she bites me.
She did NOTHING. 

As I said, I am puzzled. It's only been a day, and we go for another walk in a bit. There will be many more
dogs out, as earlier most were attending church services. So we'll see.

I must say, she's better on a leash, than Jops and Frankie. 

We love you Lina. Thank you sooooo much. Sugar thanks you for "busting" her out. I'll be looking for you
on "America's Most Wanted" ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731912


> LOL ~ This little one has me puzzled. She is the BEST little girl EVER.
> 
> She is having the time of her life. I'm not seeing a problem. Not one problem.
> She's a joy. She snuggled with me all night, went on the pad this morning, and has
> ...


Fantastic job ladies!! :aktion033: :aktion033: 
QUOTE


> This little one has me puzzled.[/B]


What is there about clueless owners you don't understand? :smtease:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maybe whomever picked her up squeezed her tightly, or, something like that.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Feb 21 2009, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731521


> oh. my. GOD. she is PRECIOUS. i am so in love with her eyes. :wub: :wub: i hope she finds a home soon with all the proper servants she needs  (i'm sure LBB would "see" to her every need!)[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 


Sugar is adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

IF... and a big "IF" she did bite... I'm wondering if it was the owners/even behaviorist who were 'fearful' of the other dogs and little Sugar simply picked up on it. I know it shouldn't 'be' with the latter, but maybe the mindset was already set up to expect major problem so there was!

OR... as I believe is often the case...Little Sugar was simply meant to be with someone other than who she'd been with. These actions were just the catalyst to get her there.


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't believe this precious baby was due to be put down in a few days that is so sad!!!
Thank the lord she was found in time you are truly life savers.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I forgot to mention - poor little Sugar feels very boney - her neck is tiny and her spine shows .. she almost looks malnutritioned ... Deb I am sure will plump her up ..

I didn't see one skinny one at Casa Del Caca yesterday - they all looked great !!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731969


> IF... and a big "IF" she did bite... I'm wondering if it was the owners/even behaviorist who were 'fearful' of the other dogs and little Sugar simply picked up on it. I know it shouldn't 'be' with the latter, but maybe the mindset was already set up to expect major problem so there was!
> 
> OR... as I believe is often the case...Little Sugar was simply meant to be with someone other than who she'd been with. These actions were just the catalyst to get her there.[/B]



I agree, Terry. I do believe the owners reactions/mindset, are VERY much involved.

I took her for another walk. Many other dogs were walking around the complex. No Problem.
She actually enjoyed her walk. Oh, she's a good girl, Terry. With all the doggies, coming, and going,
I have not known one having such fun. She's literally having a blast. I'm shocked. 

I was, quite frankly, expecting Cujo. Go figure.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731992


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731969





> IF... and a big "IF" she did bite... I'm wondering if it was the owners/even behaviorist who were 'fearful' of the other dogs and little Sugar simply picked up on it. I know it shouldn't 'be' with the latter, but maybe the mindset was already set up to expect major problem so there was!
> 
> OR... as I believe is often the case...Little Sugar was simply meant to be with someone other than who she'd been with. These actions were just the catalyst to get her there.[/B]



I was, quite frankly, expecting Cujo. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Heck... you would rescue Cujo Deb...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwww! I love her little face! :wub:


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

She is just so cute Deb. :wub: I'm sure she won't be with you for long.

Rita


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 22 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732013


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731992





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731969





> IF... and a big "IF" she did bite... I'm wondering if it was the owners/even behaviorist who were 'fearful' of the other dogs and little Sugar simply picked up on it. I know it shouldn't 'be' with the latter, but maybe the mindset was already set up to expect major problem so there was!
> 
> OR... as I believe is often the case...Little Sugar was simply meant to be with someone other than who she'd been with. These actions were just the catalyst to get her there.[/B]



I was, quite frankly, expecting Cujo. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Heck... you would rescue Cujo Deb...

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, apparently I already have. His name is now Winter ~ LMFAO :smrofl: 

Sorry, Winter. I have to mess with one of the boys. It's either you, or Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732043


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 22 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732013





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731992





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731969





> IF... and a big "IF" she did bite... I'm wondering if it was the owners/even behaviorist who were 'fearful' of the other dogs and little Sugar simply picked up on it. I know it shouldn't 'be' with the latter, but maybe the mindset was already set up to expect major problem so there was!
> 
> OR... as I believe is often the case...Little Sugar was simply meant to be with someone other than who she'd been with. These actions were just the catalyst to get her there.[/B]



I was, quite frankly, expecting Cujo. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Heck... you would rescue Cujo Deb...

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, apparently I already have. His name is now Winter ~ LMFAO :smrofl: 

Sorry, Winter. I have to mess with one of the boys. It's either you, or Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww leave Winter alone - it's lies - all lies - he's really a sweetheart (I'll pretend I didn't see him growl at Sugar) :brownbag: 

Deb, I decided I want to adopt one of your clan ... I'm coming over to get LBB :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 22 2009, 05:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732056


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 02:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732043





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 22 2009, 04:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732013





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731992





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731969





> IF... and a big "IF" she did bite... I'm wondering if it was the owners/even behaviorist who were 'fearful' of the other dogs and little Sugar simply picked up on it. I know it shouldn't 'be' with the latter, but maybe the mindset was already set up to expect major problem so there was!
> 
> OR... as I believe is often the case...Little Sugar was simply meant to be with someone other than who she'd been with. These actions were just the catalyst to get her there.[/B]



I was, quite frankly, expecting Cujo. Go figure.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Heck... you would rescue Cujo Deb...

[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh yes, apparently I already have. His name is now Winter ~ LMFAO :smrofl: 

Sorry, Winter. I have to mess with one of the boys. It's either you, or Steve ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww leave Winter alone - it's lies - all lies - he's really a sweetheart (I'll pretend I didn't see him growl at Sugar) :brownbag: 

Deb, I decided I want to adopt one of your clan ... I'm coming over to get LBB :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO ~ His bags are packed ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Yes, he packed them himself, so not sure (exactly) what is in there ~ :smrofl: 

If it's one of my frying pans, please return it ~ LOL


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

lmao - he's probably packed Joplin and Frankie's dresses ...


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Lina & Deb,

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! For everything you do!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 22 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732110


> lmao - he's probably packed Joplin and Frankie's dresses ...[/B]


.... and.. BBHenry's :smrofl:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sugar is adorable!

Thank you for saving her Deb & Lina!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

She is adorable! Thank you Lina and Deb - you are again the Maltese Angels!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 21 2009, 06:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731481


> OMG!!! Look at little Sugar!!
> 
> Lina, this is the best pic yet!![/B]


She has an adorable face.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732131


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 22 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732110





> lmao - he's probably packed Joplin and Frankie's dresses ...[/B]


.... and.. BBHenry's :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: For all I know he packed Jops, Frankie, and BBH.....it is a bit quiet in here. 

LBB's wondering around, "ooooohhh deeee doooeee, where did my friends go, and
why are my bags moving"?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

You two are great in what you do. :ThankYou:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a cutie pie :wub:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Sugar is absolutely precious! Thank you Lina and Deb - over and over again!

I think I have it all figured out. I think God knew you needed a little malt angel to help heal your heart, Deb, so I'm sure none of this is fate. He knew what you needed and provided it. Thank you, Lord, for bringing these two together!

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Feb 21 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731496


> ....well I don't think I can keep my mouth shut any longer. I'll be kind, but I'll be direct. Someone has to speak up for these innocent victims.[/B]



I know exactly how you feel, Crystal. Hurts me to the core. You're right. These innocent victims need a voice, they need advocates.

With Sugar, I thought of Diamond. Something did not sit right. Lina, bless her heart, agreed. Lina saw a loving girl, not the 
vicious circle of ignorance. And she was right. Sugar is "right on". So is Diamond, as you also looked past the ignorance of a few folks.

Good for you, Crystal. Good for the doggies. Yep, we'll keep shooting off our mouths. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732277


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732131





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 22 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732110





> lmao - he's probably packed Joplin and Frankie's dresses ...[/B]


.... and.. BBHenry's :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: For all I know he packed Jops, Frankie, and BBH.....it is a bit quiet in here. 

LBB's wondering around, "ooooohhh deeee doooeee, where did my friends go, and
*why are my bags moving*"?
[/B][/QUOTE]

And why does it smell like pot? HENRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 22 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732374


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732277





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732131





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 22 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732110





> lmao - he's probably packed Joplin and Frankie's dresses ...[/B]


.... and.. BBHenry's :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: For all I know he packed Jops, Frankie, and BBH.....it is a bit quiet in here. 

LBB's wondering around, "ooooohhh deeee doooeee, where did my friends go, and
*why are my bags moving*"?
[/B][/QUOTE]

And why does it smell like pot? HENRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bwaaaaa hahahahaha!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB will get busted for possession of "Henry". I believe that's now illegal in the states of California and Nevada ~ :smrofl:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh I LOVE her!! :wub: :wub: I already have 2 dogs so I guess I'm not the right home. My Jack Russell is very patient but she is dominent so we are always careful. I hope someone wonderful comes along soon, she deserves a wonderful home.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 10:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732377


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 22 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732374





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 09:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732277





> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Feb 22 2009, 07:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732131





> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Feb 22 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732110





> lmao - he's probably packed Joplin and Frankie's dresses ...[/B]


.... and.. BBHenry's :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: For all I know he packed Jops, Frankie, and BBH.....it is a bit quiet in here. 

LBB's wondering around, "ooooohhh deeee doooeee, where did my friends go, and
*why are my bags moving*"?
[/B][/QUOTE]

And why does it smell like pot? HENRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Bwaaaaa hahahahaha!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

LBB will get busted for possession of "Henry". I believe that's now illegal in the states of California and Nevada ~ :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, he'd be great in Vegas, I bet. Just think of Liberace (boy, am I showing my age--NO COMMENT DEB!)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 23 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732385


> Oh, he'd be great in Vegas, I bet. Just think of Liberace (boy, am I showing my age--NO COMMENT DEB!)[/B]



Okay Linda, over this comment, I could either slam you, or Henry ~ :HistericalSmiley: Which do you want???


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Isn't she adorable. God love the 2 of you. Poor little sweetie.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2009, 11:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732407


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Feb 23 2009, 12:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=732385





> Oh, he'd be great in Vegas, I bet. Just think of Liberace (boy, am I showing my age--NO COMMENT DEB!)[/B]



Okay Linda, over this comment, I could either slam you, or Henry ~ :HistericalSmiley: Which do you want???
[/B][/QUOTE]

Go ahead and slam Henry, he's probably too stoned to know what's going on anyway. :wacko1: :rofl: Or, you can slam me, you know I'm thick-skinned!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

God bless you! She is adorable. I am sure she will have no trouble finding a good home. If not send her to me


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sugar looks soo precious :wub: :wub: Thank you Deb and Lina for saving this little angel...After going through the posts in this thread, I would also say that she was with the wrong people until she found you guys :grouphug:


----------

